

Last we checked, PHP is a framework. - reazalun
http://www.sitepoint.com/blogs/2008/06/08/last-we-checked-php-is-a-framework/
Don't get me wrong. I love PHP, but this guy has some interesting views ;)
======
bprater
Mmmm... leaky abstractions. That's where frameworks will getcha.

